# VOTE FOR ME GUYS



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

A blatent plea for all those who have got behind me for the Arnold Classic.

I am also shortlisted for the final of the 'Muscular Development' Cyber Classic.

Check the link out and vote with your fingers.

The final is at the Arnold Expo (funny that because I'll be there anyway)and the winner gets his mug on the front of MD mag!!!

Cheers guys and girls!!!!:lift:

http://forums.musculardevelopment.com/showthread.php?t=23212

(BTW you have to register on the forum before you can vote!)

James


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

5.50AM? Heck.

Anyway it says I can't vote in it. Do I need to join the forum? you're winning with 16 votes thus far. Must be all that vote pimping... :rolleye11


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Done


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

You have to register first guys.

J


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2007)

Done and done, good luck big guy!


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Done it buddy. Talked you up some too.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Work computer won't let me, but I'm a member on MD anyway, although I never post.

I'll get voting tonight.


----------



## Spartan301 (Jun 1, 2007)

Done mate,

left a nice little comment as well, although it looks like you aint doing too bad anyway!!

Come on people get voting!


----------



## webby (Nov 1, 2007)

Im already registered on MD but it wont let me vote!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Voted


----------



## amjad.khan (Jan 21, 2008)

Just registered but can't seem to vote!!! do I need to post first before I can vote. can anyone help?

Thanks

Amjad


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

voted!! hope it was for the right 1


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Voted, go get em mate.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Voted, james is well in the lead now!!


----------



## diaita (Nov 30, 2007)

registered and voted,your way in front m8


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Massive thanks guys.....Keep it coming!!!!

J


----------



## Ecksarmy11 (Apr 4, 2006)

Done.

Judging by the comments on this thread from some well respected names you've got it sewn up anyway !

Good luck James...............

http://forums.musculardevelopment.com/showthread.php?t=19630


----------



## steveg (Nov 24, 2006)

looks like your winning that poll pretty convincingly James mate!


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

signed up and done mate....good luck!


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Voted.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

james your smashing it mate.


----------



## matt p (May 11, 2006)

Done, thats some lead you have built up!!


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

aye voted for you big guy!!...


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

Voted.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

voted 

p.s thats fukin quality to have Shaun Ray and Flex wheeler commenting on your thread James!


----------



## Pompey Tim (Jun 25, 2007)

Voted


----------



## anabolic lion (Aug 4, 2004)

done


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Voted


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

DB said:


> voted
> 
> p.s thats fukin quality to have Shaun Ray and Flex wheeler commenting on your thread James!


Wheres the link for that??


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

Voted buddy

Sam


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

i put my vote in


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Will register and do this when I get home james


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Tried to register but "The Project" is all ready registered  Still looks like your doing ok big guy


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

WOW!!!! Lets show the US guys some British beef up there on the Expo stage. Just being judged by Shawn Ray, Flex Wheeler, Dave Polumbo etc is worth it in itself.

You guys are 1 in a million

For those that haven't voted there is still time and for those that cant be ar*ed.....Shame on you!!! )

J


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Your blowing them away man.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

WTF are some guys calling for you to be disqualified? They think you are already a pro. Gaumless fcukers.


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Voted for dude


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Nine Pack said:


> They think you are already a pro.


says it all really James eh?


----------



## amjad.khan (Jan 21, 2008)

voted!!!! finally got there, your killing the league!!! good luck james


----------



## kboy (Nov 9, 2007)

Just voted, You are way out in front with 64% of the votes... Good Luck


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

done


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Done. Can't believe how thick some of those people are on that site....


----------



## punkfloyd (Dec 26, 2007)

Every little counts as they say at Tesco...

Just registered and voted - least anyone could do given your contributions to this board mate.

Haven't posted on your comp thread in an age but still reading it mate - you look awesome and the vids are some inspiring sh!t!

Keep it up J!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Done James


----------



## Warstu (Oct 14, 2007)

they have ban my ip so cant vote for u bro


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Warstu said:


> they have ban my ip so cant vote for u bro


You been a bad boy???


----------



## Warstu (Oct 14, 2007)

Nytol said:


> You been a bad boy???


no


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

Nine Pack said:


> WTF are some guys calling for you to be disqualified? They think you are already a pro. Gaumless fcukers.


just re-read that thread on MD... pmsl... how fcuking numb are these yanks man... lol!! :crazy:

you crack me up paul!!! lol


----------



## Spartan301 (Jun 1, 2007)

most amusing to see Nytol getting a dig in at DB! lol


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

james you better get yourself some of these posing pants


----------



## Spartan301 (Jun 1, 2007)

on a side note there are some really good threads on that site, especially for the natty's among us.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

them pants are jokes


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

come on people get voting!!!there is some proper sour grapes goin on over there!!!


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Got my vote James


----------



## jabsy (Mar 28, 2007)

Another one to add to the list.


----------



## homer (Dec 2, 2005)

voted j , not that you needed it


----------



## simeon69 (Nov 15, 2007)

voted too mate!!


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

just voted for you mate.you deserve it anyway.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Hey Dan, I voted for you buddy.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

TaintedSoul said:


> Hey Dan, I voted for you buddy.


WTF would you say you voted for somebody else on this thread when it's specifically for James?


----------



## Merouria (Sep 16, 2007)

J got my vote


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

chrisj22 said:


> WTF would you say you voted for somebody else on this thread when it's specifically for James?


Because I didnt... relax. go read the thread on MD yourself and see my comment.

It was a joke related to this thread.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/29121-re-james-vote-thread.html


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

got my vote an imo you truely are the best in that lineup


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Registered and voted


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Surely we have more than 150 people on this site... I reckon more than 150 have read his prep journal and gained from it??? Where are you?


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

TaintedSoul said:


> Surely we have more than 150 people on this site... I reckon more than 150 have read his prep journal and gained from it??? Where are you?


Bump that


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

TaintedSoul said:


> Because I didnt... relax. go read the thread on MD yourself and see my comment.
> 
> It was a joke related to this thread.
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/29121-re-james-vote-thread.html


Sorry about that mate, it was way past my bedtime & I was cranky. 

Part of me did think you were joking TBH..... 

On a side note, I agree, there is loads more than 150 people on this site, there's thousands - get voting people!!!


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

You got my vote big guy.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

seem to be quite a few voting for that Dan, have only just looked at his pics.... He has a good physique ill give him that but he is miles behind James.


----------



## justdiscovering (May 10, 2007)

finally let me join.in the bag james.you will do us proud!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

Come on guys there is only 30 votes in it at the moment!


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

To everyone who has not voted, pull your finger out *NOW!!!*


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Come on u slackers only takes 10 secs to join up...


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks guys.

Its gonna be close.

get your grannies, grandads, mums, dads, brothers, sisters, friends to all vote; I reckon they'd like me if they met me!!!! LOL

J


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

8 votes in it..come on guys those that have'nt voted and look at James thread you should be ashamed...get voting!!!


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

He's slipped behind now. Pull your fingers out if you haven't voted!!


----------



## N4CER (Feb 6, 2007)

Just voted he is drawing now!!!

So come on we all want James to win!!!!!


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

voted for ya big guy back level pegging.


----------



## amjad.khan (Jan 21, 2008)

Come on guys the poll is level at 190 each for James and Dan, get your fingers out of your pockets and *START VOTING * for James, we got over 10,000 members on this website and James only get 190 votes?????? do it for James he has contributed hell of alot to this website.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

I can't believe that other guy is getting so many votes, I reckon it is dodgey, as he is not even in the same class as James, some of the other guys in the poll look better than him.


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

Nytol said:


> I can't believe that other guy is getting so many votes, I reckon it is dodgey, as he is not even in the same class as James, some of the other guys in the poll look better than him.


have to agree with that matt was reading through all the posts them complaining saying about the same ip i wonder if they have someone on there side poss pulling something like that!!!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

WTF!!!! They even now. I think those yanks are cheating!


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

on my way to register and vote now


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

just put you in the lead by 1 lol, good luck, i v got my own forum, just where a few of my pals play online games, i ll put a link on my home page get me pals to all register and vote for you, should be able to rattle up 20 votes or so within the next 24 hours for you


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

Ok one vote behind now,come on guys pm the other members you get on with!!!

lets get these votes up!!

cheers

dred


----------



## anabolic lion (Aug 4, 2004)

just spead the word to other boards - bodybuilding related or not


----------



## dan2004 (May 8, 2007)

Just voted , tied at 197 each


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Excuse the ignorance guys but does this vote on MD count towards anything in the arnold?

Regardless of whether he wins the vote or not we have all seen how much he has put into it and in my eyes James is already a pro, a gentleman and an inspiration, and I am sure everyone will agree.

We are all Rooting for you mate!


----------



## DBowden (Nov 18, 2007)

Done


----------



## Bobbytrickster (Jan 2, 2006)

You got mine a few days back now!


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

James gets my vote. Have to get the brits noticed in usa, james is the best man to do it!

I have to say that even though hes already qualified eduardo correa looks fantastic, if hes doing the arnold classic aswell and hes in the light heavies (i think he is a light heavy) then it will be a v tough battle.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

cillit_bang said:


> tinytom- jesus, what sups you use??MASSIVE


Maximuscle whey, its the best


----------



## amjad.khan (Jan 21, 2008)

Dan Serota is leading at the minute by 14 votes? we had over 400 members visiting this website in the last 24hrs so few of you havent been voting!!! it only takes couple of minutes to register and vote GET VOTING PEEPS!!!


----------



## Warstu (Oct 14, 2007)

just voted for u m8


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

i was 219

sign up

click link on thread

sign in

vote


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

no.228

done big man!!


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

num238 job done, now win the thing, all the best


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Its now level again...come on guys just do what ever you can to get James in front!! call on work colleagues, missus, family etc this guy deserves to win the amount of knowledge he has shared with the members..we cant let him down.


----------



## Phil B (Sep 2, 2007)

Only just realised this was James' post - what a dumbo!! I have voted and sent texts to about a dozen people who i know have PC's/ internet access - there are only 3 votes between James and the guy leading -if my guys all vote and any of you can do the same he could win this - the poll closes after lunch - so get texting guys - lunch time could swing it!!!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks guys, I dont think voting ends until late tonight (rmember the States are behind us by a good few hours) so plenty of time to register and vote.

I have been blown away by the support from everybody. BIG thanks!!

J


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

Just voted for you m8 and sent an email to every1 i know to vote for you as well!!!!!!

Hope you do it m8 you deserve it, just dont forget us little guys when you get your pro card m8 and make it BIG!!!!!


----------



## Phil B (Sep 2, 2007)

I think it said it shut at around 10pm but i presume thats USA time? - just been trying to talk my girlfriend through the procedure over the phone - why oh why for someone so intelligent does she make things seem so complicated!! LOL

Just seen the figures and James is in the lead!! Keep spreading the word guys!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Could always create a group on facebook and post bulletins on myspace to spread the word


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

Captain Hero said:


> Could always create a group on facebook and post bulletins on myspace to spread the word


will leave that up to you then cap you neva know you may get some reps off here 4 it lol


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Chris4Pez said:


> will leave that up to you then cap you neva know you may get some reps off here 4 it lol


Doing it now


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Just voted and made you 294 to 293!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

facebook group if anyone feels the description or anything could be better let me know -

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=10383211009

Have sent it to most of the uk-m monkeys I know on there, you guys get your mates involved


----------



## amjad.khan (Jan 21, 2008)

Alright Guys, get the votes coming in Dan is leading by 9 votes at the minute, it be a true crime it this bloke win the poll!!!


----------



## Merouria (Sep 16, 2007)

Dan is leading by 6 votes atm!


----------



## LEISURELEE (Dec 11, 2005)

VOTE NOW! JAMES IS ONLY 1% BEHIND,

http://forums.musculardevelopment.com/showthread.php?t=23212

COME ON HE CAN DO IT!

LEE.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Voting closes in about 10 mins!!!!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

As posted in the 'General Conversation'thread

Just wanted to say an absolutely massive thanks for all the support I have had over the last week on this. Its been great fun and went right down to the wire.

The poll never was about the guy with the best physique in all honesty and it was never touted as such. It really was just a bit of fun and I wish Dan well in the final.

reading through the comments last night was really very touching, the support and backing really could not have been stronger.

Its at times like this that its great to be a part of this board, you are all great guys and girls and the tenacity you showed was frightening!!!!

kind regards

James


----------



## Spartan301 (Jun 1, 2007)

I just look forward to the pics in Muscular development of Dan and James next to eachother.............with James holding his Arnold trophy!


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

supercell said:


> The poll never was about the guy with the best physique in all honesty


Yup, they just proved that.


----------



## Meadowcroft (May 21, 2007)

Spartan301 said:


> I just look forward to the pics in Muscular development of Dan and James next to eachother.............with James holding his Arnold trophy!


Well I dont think Dan will get any where near that trophy no where near ready enough for a competition at that level.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

James, you are still getting members on that group I created on facebook mate


----------

